# Streaming from tivo (vserver)



## nitrochicken (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi,

I've recently installed a cachecard in my tivo and have managed to get tivoweb running with various modules and also endpad.
I also have tserver installed and can extract recordings from tivo.
The thing that I am finding difficult is streaming recordings to my pc. I have searched the web for information on how to do this but can't seem to find anything specific or complete. I have found out that I need to run vserver on tivo but even this comes in many different versions, some of which don't even seem to run on tivo when I try.

Has anyone managed to get this working on a uk tivo that could maybe explain to me how I could do the same? Any help/pointers are appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't think this subject can be discussed here as it is akin to video extraction, talk of which is banned on this Forum. However, I would also be interested in answers as I too have never managed to get it working


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

AFAIK you need to use tivoweb plus


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Go buy a Mac ! TiVoTool and vserver allows streaming to your mac or macbook. Even one button conversion to your video ipod. Oh and you can watch Live TV via the stream too.


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

You've been PMed, nitrochicken!


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

You don't need TWP. You do need the right version of vserver. This is not the place - go to Deal databse for such discussion.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Try the forum on deal database they openly allow discussions about Tytools. Also links the latest version. I have it working on my Tivo.


----------



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

just thought i'd let you know that i got vserver working fine, it streams recordings to windows media player. 

works a treat, even on 11mbit wirelsss.

cheers

Ben


----------

